# just washed & waxed - neighbour's new M3...pics



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

It's a 53 Plate M3 with SMG II box,

I used Meguiars Gold Class Wash, Meguairs Hot Rims, Zymol HD Cleanse, Zymol Concourse Wax, Zymol Leather Cleaner + Conditioner and six MF Cloths...!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

silly question but why have you washed it?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks superb - what did you use on the tyres ??

James.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I promised I'd show him how to look after it....


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Looks superb - what did you use on the tyres ??
> 
> James.


Zymol Tyre Preserve...Alloys have been waxed as well...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I used to have one of them in Carbon black, with red nappa leather and 19"s... all i can say is  I miss it! Have you had a drive? how do you find the smg box compared to the dsg? i had a manual so didnt really get a chance to expirience the paddle shift driving apart from a test drive at the dealers.

Great car though!

Range of bits and peices available, highly recommend getting a Eisenmann exhaust system (83mm) really makes it sound nice  and gets rid of the tinny sound.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Will you come down and show me how to do mine please? :wink:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Ha ha...! Bit far for me mate....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sucker! :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ttmonkey said:


> I promised I'd show him how to look after it....


can you come and show me how to do mine


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> I used to have one of them in Carbon black, with red nappa leather and 19"s... all i can say is  I miss it! Have you had a drive? how do you find the smg box compared to the dsg? i had a manual so didnt really get a chance to expirience the paddle shift driving apart from a test drive at the dealers.
> 
> Great car though!
> 
> Range of bits and peices available, highly recommend getting a Eisenmann exhaust system (83mm) really makes it sound nice  and gets rid of the tinny sound.


The car overall is fantastic...the smg box lets it down a bit though...very jerky compared to the dsg box...

I have a deal with my neighbour where we can swap cars at anytime...so will be out & about in it ...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have one of them in Carbon black, with red nappa leather and 19"s... all i can say is  I miss it! Have you had a drive? how do you find the smg box compared to the dsg? i had a manual so didnt really get a chance to expirience the paddle shift driving apart from a test drive at the dealers.
> ...


Hi,

Yeah I found the same when I took the SMG for a road test (the early E46's), hence why at the time I ended up going for the manual, also a lot more fun imo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> ttmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I promised I'd show him how to look after it....
> ...


and me! in terrible at washing mine, whats a Zymol


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

my neighbour is genuinely ignorant of car washing etiquette...he used to take his old beemer to the car wash and once every six months he'd polish it with Autoglym and some old t-shirts to polish it off....usually in the sunniest day ...outside...  and to top it off he'd apply the wax to the entire car - let it bake on and then proceed to scrape it off vigorously....arrgghhh!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> my neighbour is genuinely ignorant of car washing etiquette...he used to take his old beemer to the car wash and once every six months he'd polish it with Autoglym and some old t-shirts to polish it off....usually in the sunniest day ...outside...  and to top it off he'd apply the wax to the entire car - let it bake on and then proceed to scrape it off vigorously....arrgghhh!


Interested in opening a new business  :lol: 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did my A4 for the first time this weekend.

Wasn;t sure how it would work on such a light coloured car, but I'm pleased with the results.

Can't link to them though, so you'll have to click.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/thumbna ... um=1260079

If you click on the pictures and then click on them again, you can see the full size shots.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention it's a 'Y' reg car.

So not bad, for almost four years' old.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> ttmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > my neighbour is genuinely ignorant of car washing etiquette...he used to take his old beemer to the car wash and once every six months he'd polish it with Autoglym and some old t-shirts to polish it off....usually in the sunniest day ...outside...  and to top it off he'd apply the wax to the entire car - let it bake on and then proceed to scrape it off vigorously....arrgghhh!
> ...


Been offered cars to detail before...on teh beemer site they know I take a lot of care doing it but it's a passion for me not a business - would take the fun out of it if I started doing everyone's...saying that here's another mate's car I did for him - four hours effort on it - car was filthy when he gave it to me...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I did my A4 for the first time this weekend.
> 
> Wasn;t sure how it would work on such a light coloured car, but I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> ...


Kell

You are not logged in...
This page has been displayed because you do not appear to be logged in to our service. This may have happened for one of the following reasons:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Go the same error here mate. :?


----------

